# Hotel accommodations



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

We will be leaving for Laredo, Texas at the end of March. I would like to stop in Saltillo for the night. Any suggestions would be welcomed. Thank you, el paso.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

elpaso said:


> We will be leaving for Laredo, Texas at the end of March. I would like to stop in Saltillo for the night. Any suggestions would be welcomed. Thank you, el paso.


Don't drive at night
Saludos


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

My suggestion is to plan your trip to arrive in Laredo Texas before nightfall and not stay in Saltillo.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I do not care to stay in Saltillo overnight. I plan my trips so I either stay in Laredo, TX and cross early in the AM, or plan so I stop in Matehuala if I need to. If this route is the same as you are taking I suggest you do the same.
I usually don't stray from the cuotas so others may have better suggestions along a different route.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

When driving from Lke Chapala to the crossing at Laredo, I find that one can drive all the way to Nuevo Laredo in one day starting early in the morning and stay in either the Holiday Inn Express or Fiesta Inn in Nuevo Laredo which are in a very nice part of town with an upscale shopping center within walking distance of the hotels or a short taxi ride. Then the border is an easy crossing in the morning. Alternatively, I stop in San Luis Potosi and stay in one of the nice old colonial style hotels in the historic center which is quite attractive with good hotels and restaurants as well as several dedicated pedestrian streets for strolling through the historic district. The historic center is easy to reach if one simply turns off the autopista and drives through motel row until finding it. Saltillo might be nice as well but I am always getting an itchy foot by then and zip through Saltillo and Monterrey for Nuevo Laredo or even Laredo if I arrive early enough in the day.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We drive regularly from Guanajuato to San Antonio TX in one day. Because of that I don't know any hotels in Saltillo since we never stop there.

Laredo would be even closer than San Antonio by a couple of hours. The distance to Laredo from Guanajuato would be about the same as from Queretaro and we make the border in about 9 - 9.5 hours.

I concur with the others - why overnight in Saltillo when it's less than 3 hours to Laredo from there?


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

elpaso said:


> We will be leaving for Laredo, Texas at the end of March. I would like to stop in Saltillo for the night. Any suggestions would be welcomed. Thank you, el paso.


Not in Saltillo, but Colon Plaza in Nuevo Laredo was very nice and about $500 pesos in October 2012.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for your reply. elpaso


----------

